# PPP link control protocol was terminated! Urgent HELP!!!!



## upendra_gp (Sep 7, 2007)

People I want to start using IDEA GPRS for using net. I configured everything just as told. I am using Samsung X 600 with data cable. But when connecting it gives the error Please help!


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 7, 2007)

*support.microsoft.com/kb/318718


----------

